# Help required in filling IMM 5406 (Additional Family Information)



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi All,

I've been trying to look for forms which need to be sent for FSW 2013.

Got confusion in filling IMM 5406 (Additional Family Information) forum.

In Background Declaration (IMM 6889) it clearly states that it is required to be filled by both Principal Applicant and spouse.

In IMM 5406 it says that it must be completed and signed by Principal applicant and spouse (not sure on this one).

In case we fill 2 forms I need to be main applicant in both and one form(having my family details) needs to be signed by me and other by my wife (having her family details).
Could you please tell if this understanding is correct?

I've gone through many blogs and forums and this was the only conclusion which I could make.

Thanks and Regards,
~Nik


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

Yes, that is correct. 
You are the principal applicant in both and each person signs their own form only (one by you and one by your partner).


----------



## madpk (Sep 4, 2013)

It that case on form IMM5406 section A, Applicant and Spouse are same on both forms (one for applicant and one for spouse). My question is how do immigration officer identify rest of the details like whose mother, father, brother, sisters are mentioned in rest of the form (applicant's or spouse's)?


----------



## avchan (Jul 18, 2013)

you need to fill it two times

1st Case: You as applicant
Enter your spouse and your own family(not in-laws) detail
To be signed by you
2nd Case: Your spouse as a applicant
he/she will enter spouse and own family(ur in-laws) detail
To be signed by your spouse

Hope its now clear to you


----------



## raj147 (Nov 6, 2013)

avchan said:


> you need to fill it two times
> 
> 1st Case: You as applicant
> Enter your spouse and your own family(not in-laws) detail
> ...


Hi,

Do we need to write the name in native language after printing?

Thanks
Raj


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

raj147 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we need to write the name in native language after printing?
> 
> ...


Yes you can write with a Pen after printing.


----------

